

The Scrollympics - lgsilver
http://the100meterscroll.com/

======
jstanley
Pretty cool idea, but the scrolling is too slow. I only managed to reach
0.3m/s so couldn't be bothered finishing.

------
jimsc
You need to minify the code so it's harder to cheat (:

------
thejacenxpress
37:56

